# Trifecta tune



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried the select a tune December update? I just received it last nite. In my opinion it is a must have. It's really opened my car up. Way smoother shifts and when u put it to the floor it just keeps pulling and never falls on its face in between gears. I'll definitely be needing new tires soon.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

i'm waiting on my income tax return for some cruze upgrades, can't wait


----------



## Falke401 (May 8, 2015)

I have been running it for a couple weeks now. I think it is way better than the last update. I used to always run in eco mode due to the throttle being too sensitive and didn't care for the way the transmission acted in sport mode when rolling into the throttle. Now the throttle petal feels normal and the car holds the gear instead of shifting to 5500, which is pointless in this car.


I almost wish I could just set the redline at 5000 rpm.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you talking about the update that they posted about earlier this month? If so, I installed the update but was not happy. We all have different preferences but I liked the 2015 roll out and was not a fan of the new revision. I flashed back to the 2015 tune and waiting to see what others say.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

chris10 said:


> Are you talking about the update that they posted about earlier this month? If so, I installed the update but was not happy. We all have different preferences but I liked the 2015 roll out and was not a fan of the new revision. I flashed back to the 2015 tune and waiting to see what others say.


Did you use the Force Full Flash option? What was it that you didn't like? We have had a few guys not use the force full flash option (recommended if you are flashing over a current TF cal and not over stock) that report some odd behavior with boost and shifting. Forcing a full flash corrects this as it ensures the entire ECM and TCM are re-programmed, instead of just the changes from one cal to the new one.


----------



## carhead12 (Jan 29, 2016)

What are the updates and where can i find them?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Did you use the Force Full Flash option? What was it that you didn't like? We have had a few guys not use the force full flash option (recommended if you are flashing over a current TF cal and not over stock) that report some odd behavior with boost and shifting. Forcing a full flash corrects this as it ensures the entire ECM and TCM are re-programmed, instead of just the changes from one cal to the new one.


Yes, I used the force full flash option. I wasn't a fan of the smoothing out the throttle. I think my opinion of the throttle is largely based on driving habits. Both my wife and I are achieving decent city mpg's in sport mode, the only time we use stock is when I need cruise control, with the 2015 tune. If we need to give the car some pep, all we do is slightly press the throttle a little more and we launch. With this new update, it seems like more effort is needed to get the cruze into hyper speed. Which causes the butt dyno to calculate a loss of power in the early stages of the throttle. I will reflash the update soon and see if a change in driving habits produce different results. 

I do enjoy your efforts to produce excellent tunes. I still have my PAL tune for when I am feeling spunky. And have thoroughly enjoyed the 2015 update. This 2016 update may take some time to grow on me. But if we end up not liking each other. I still have my other tunes which I'm totally fine with.


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Did you use the Force Full Flash option? What was it that you didn't like? We have had a few guys not use the force full flash option (recommended if you are flashing over a current TF cal and not over stock) that report some odd behavior with boost and shifting. Forcing a full flash corrects this as it ensures the entire ECM and TCM are re-programmed, instead of just the changes from one cal to the new one.


Hi and thanks for the post
I'm new to the Cruze, just bought it less than 2 weeks ago (2013 1.4 turbo). Would you be so kind as to explain the nuts and bolts of the Trifecta tune? IE: how is it actually done (dealership, laptop at home, ect...)and what type of connection used and maybe explain how you all "shift between tunes" in the Cruze? For us novices.
Thank you in advance
D


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks WOT tune, I followed your link and found this info about the Trifecta tune. Although I still don't get how it's actually flashed to the Cruze???

From the Web page:


About TRIFECTA / Info 
Services & Engineering 

TRIFECTA: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T - Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes II
Jan 06 2016 05:33 PM | WOT-Tuning in Articles
chevrolet cruze 1.4t dsvm


TRIFECTA: Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes, version II (DSVM II) is now available for the 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo (LUJ--LUV)!

View this product in our Store!

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo
Posted Image

TRIFECTA is pleased to announce the immediate availability of an update to the TRIFECTA Advantage and TRIFECTA Elite calibration for the 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze and 2016+ Chevrolet Cruze Limited with the 1.4L Turbo engine. The new calibration is being designated DSVM II (driver selectable vehicle mode, Version 2) in accordance with the recent similar release for the Chevrolet Sonic with the 1.4L Turbo engine.

TRIFECTA's DSVM II, on the Chevrolet Cruze, is activated by the cruise control system arming switch. When the cruise control system is enabled, the vehicle operates in STOCK mode. When the cruise control system is disabled, the vehicle operates in SPORT mode. Vehicle modes can be switched at any time, as many times as the driver wishes. Cruise control system functionality is completely retained and unaffected by DSVM II.

In SPORT mode, the vehicle responds much more quickly to accelerator input. Automatic transmission shift patterns are optimized for maximum performance and responsiveness. During "everyday" driving manuevers, the vehicle feels very much like it did from the factory, but rolling into the pedal quickly reveals a vehicle that wants to GO. Attentive, but without being "twitchy", power delivery is linear and transmission shifts are purposeful. The vehicle produces maximum TRIFECTA power!

In STOCK mode, the vehicle behaves just like it did from the factory, under all driving conditions!

Just as was mentioned in the recent release of the Chevrolet Sonic DSVM II calibration, our calibration engineering team has been working on the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo. Just like any other large scale software project, GM typically uses a common "code base" within an ECU type, and this "code base" is generally updated every model year. After studying the 2016 Chevrolet Cruze ECU code in our engineering center, we discovered some improvements in calibration constructs that had not existed in previous model years, which we determined could be "back ported" to previous model years to offer an exceptionally improved driving experience not possible prior to the 2016 "code base".

This discovery, combined with feedback on the current DSVM calibration led to a complete "redo" of the TRIFECTA Cruze calibration. SPORT mode is all new, redesigned from the ground up.

Availability:

TRIFECTA's DSVM II for the 2011+ Chevrolet Cruze (LUJ--LUV) is available immediately and is incorporated into all new product orders. Exisiting TRIFECTA customers may request and receive the DSVM II calibration update at absolutely no charge by submitting a request at the following link (be sure to include your vehicle's VIN):

DSVM II Update Request

For those who are not current TRIFECTA customers, who are interested in our new DSVM II calibration have two options:

Advantage - $298 (plus s/h):

Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Advantage

The TRIFECTA Advantage Calibration is meant for 100% stock vehicles. No individualizations or support for parts that do not function on factory calibration (if you have such modifications, be sure to check with us prior to placing order). No remote tuning.

Elite - $398 (plus s/h):

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze - 1.4L Turbo Elite

The TRIFECTA Elite Powertrain Recalibration with Individualization (Custom Profiling) for the MY2011-MY2016 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T (LUJ--LUV) includes calibration individualization, remote diagnostics, and comprehensive aftermarket hardware software integration support.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dennyps said:


> Hi and thanks for the post
> I'm new to the Cruze, just bought it less than 2 weeks ago (2013 1.4 turbo). Would you be so kind as to explain the nuts and bolts of the Trifecta tune? IE: how is it actually done (dealership, laptop at home, ect...)and what type of connection used and maybe explain how you all "shift between tunes" in the Cruze? For us novices.
> Thank you in advance
> D


A tune file will be made specifically for you and available for download. Using a windows based laptop. You connect the USB side of the Ez Flash cable to your laptop and the other side to the OBD2 port on your vehicle and flash the tune file using software provided by Trifecta.


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank You, I am looking forward to this and I appreciate your time and info. I will look up the "easy flash cable" and pick one up anticipating doing this tune to my Cruze 



chris10 said:


> A tune file will be made specifically for you and available for download. Using a windows based laptop. You connect the USB side of the Ez Flash cable to your laptop and the other side to the OBD2 port on your vehicle and flash the tune file using software provided by Trifecta.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dennyps said:


> Thank You, I am looking forward to this and I appreciate your time and info. I will look up the "easy flash cable" and pick one up anticipating doing this tune to my Cruze


FYI, when you purchase a tune. They send you a cable to use and keep.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Would anyone recommend doing this to a vehicle that's still under warranty, and isn't paid off yet? In other words, is this something that can get me in trouble at the dealer if I need them, and is it going to shorten the life of the engine?


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank You Chris10, that's good news for the actual cables are quite expensive. 
Cheers


----------



## Dennyps (Jan 20, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Would anyone recommend doing this to a vehicle that's still under warranty, and isn't paid off yet? In other words, is this something that can get me in trouble at the dealer if I need them, and is it going to shorten the life of the engine?


Here is the page to read for yourself about the actual Trifecta tune for the Cruze. This should answer your questions and concerns. 
Good luck 
TRIFECTA: Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T - Driver Selectable Vehicle Modes II - Articles - News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> Would anyone recommend doing this to a vehicle that's still under warranty, and isn't paid off yet? In other words, is this something that can get me in trouble at the dealer if I need them, and is it going to shorten the life of the engine?


The issue isn't "Hiding it from the dealership" with Transparency Mode as much as having a stock parts/tuned car to troubleshoot whatever you took it in for. Dealership takes steps to diagnose an issue on a completely stock car and they can't when you siting there in the bay with E85 injectors, flex sensor, K&N intake, BPV block off plate on turbo relocating it to charge lines of ZZP FMIC with eco shutter delete and full no cat exhaust. Not saying don't mod, just know there is a point where you can't simply flash stock tune and limp in. The way I am for my situation(s), If I can't go back stock in the time it takes to flash back stock tune then I don't do it. 

As for life shortening, tunes got on this forum only magnify preexisting issues. For example _*#PIP5036: Possible Oil Consumption With Cracked Piston Or Pistons*_. That is an issue that is going to happen in that specific motor no mater tuned or stock. Tuned most likely helped it happen sooner before the power train coverage ended.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

chris10 said:


> Yes, I used the force full flash option. I wasn't a fan of the smoothing out the throttle. I think my opinion of the throttle is largely based on driving habits. Both my wife and I are achieving decent city mpg's in sport mode, the only time we use stock is when I need cruise control, with the 2015 tune. If we need to give the car some pep, all we do is slightly press the throttle a little more and we launch. With this new update, it seems like more effort is needed to get the cruze into hyper speed. Which causes the butt dyno to calculate a loss of power in the early stages of the throttle. I will reflash the update soon and see if a change in driving habits produce different results.
> 
> I do enjoy your efforts to produce excellent tunes. I still have my PAL tune for when I am feeling spunky. And have thoroughly enjoyed the 2015 update. This 2016 update may take some time to grow on me. But if we end up not liking each other. I still have my other tunes which I'm totally fine with.


Thanks for the reply. I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't anything 'funky' going on from not using a FFF causing you to have a skewed view of the new update.

In response to what you said, yes, it takes more pedal pressure now. Providing you with a bit more control down low, which is the #1 reason people complained from last years update. Other than that, the peak power is the same. Just delivered a bit differently


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Dennyps said:


> Thank You, I am looking forward to this and I appreciate your time and info. I will look up the "easy flash cable" and pick one up anticipating doing this tune to my Cruze


Sorry for the delayed reply. Looks like the great community members helped out though!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> The issue isn't "Hiding it from the dealership" with Transparency Mode as much as having a stock parts/tuned car to troubleshoot whatever you took it in for. Dealership takes steps to diagnose an issue on a completely stock car and they can't when you siting there in the bay with E85 injectors, flex sensor, K&N intake, BPV block off plate on turbo relocating it to charge lines of ZZP FMIC with eco shutter delete and full no cat exhaust. Not saying don't mod, just know there is a point where you can't simply flash stock tune and limp in. The way I am for my situation(s), If I can't go back stock in the time it takes to flash back stock tune then I don't do it.
> 
> As for life shortening, tunes got on this forum only magnify preexisting issues. For example _*#PIP5036: Possible Oil Consumption With Cracked Piston Or Pistons*_. That is an issue that is going to happen in that specific motor no mater tuned or stock. Tuned most likely helped it happen sooner before the power train coverage ended.


Pretty much what he said ^^^

Throwing our calibration on a stock or very lightly modified vehicle is optimal as you can flash back to stock very quickly (a feature we provide as part of your purchase), and you can remove any light mods fairly quickly (intake). This way you have fun with the vehicle but can also flash it back to stock and take it in for service without worrying that you have a bunch of parts on there and have to de-mod.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Great thread. I'm actually about to spring for a Trifecta Elite for my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO, but debating on whether to go for the stage 1 or stage 0. I'm just curious to how big of a difference the K&N intake makes on an otherwise stock application and if the filter is California legal. (I looked on the K&N website and it looks like it is.)


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback, as soon as I have the money I'm gonna do it.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls1vazquez said:


> Great thread. I'm actually about to spring for a Trifecta Elite for my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ECO, but debating on whether to go for the stage 1 or stage 0. I'm just curious to how big of a difference the K&N intake makes on an otherwise stock application and if the filter is California legal. (I looked on the K&N website and it looks like it is.)


The intake with our customization for it will add just a few HP, +7WHP and +9Ft/Lbs TQ. It's really not much in the real world, or something you are going to feel. It basically makes the engine bay look cooler, makes the engine and overall turbo sound louder, and adds that very small bump in power over our advertised gains of [email protected] and +51Ft/Lbs on premium fuel. You have to decide if that is worth it or not in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I asked Santa for a Trifecta tune for Christmas. What do you know, Santa came through!
Thanks Santa! I love the new tune. I would recommend it, no reservations. Took the Cruze from blah to wow.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> The intake with our customization for it will add just a few HP, +7WHP and +9Ft/Lbs TQ. It's really not much in the real world, or something you are going to feel. It basically makes the engine bay look cooler, makes the engine and overall turbo sound louder, and adds that very small bump in power over our advertised gains of [email protected] and +51Ft/Lbs on premium fuel. You have to decide if that is worth it or not in the grand scheme of things


Thanks. I actually made this thread awhile ago; http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/147641-how-worthwhile-put-cai-exhaust-1-4-t-cruze.html and then I saw your Stage 1 Kit. I did some research on the K&N intake mod that people were playing around with and it seems to increase throttle response as well. From what I can see, 7+ WHP isn't bad considering that LS1 guys were paying about 250 for a lid and filter that essentially added 10+ HP. This isn't too far off. 

I can see the K&N maybe not being beneficial if the car isn't tuned for the intake, but if the programming is complimenting the add-on then I don't think it's too bad. 

What, in your opinion, would be the next mechanical mod to compliment the K&N intake that you could work into your programming?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls1vazquez said:


> Thanks. I actually made this thread awhile ago; http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/147641-how-worthwhile-put-cai-exhaust-1-4-t-cruze.html and then I saw your Stage 1 Kit. I did some research on the K&N intake mod that people were playing around with and it seems to increase throttle response as well. From what I can see, 7+ WHP isn't bad considering that LS1 guys were paying about 250 for a lid and filter that essentially added 10+ HP. This isn't too far off.
> 
> I can see the K&N maybe not being beneficial if the car isn't tuned for the intake, but if the programming is complimenting the add-on then I don't think it's too bad.
> 
> What, in your opinion, would be the next mechanical mod to compliment the K&N intake that you could work into your programming?


Yeah 7WHP is not bad for the price. To address the throttle response, that is basically taken care of and tweaked in the programming. That's the great thing about calibrating the vehicle. All those parameters are customized to make the vehicle, and your driving experience, better. 

The next best mod would be an open downpipe and midpipe (open = no CAT). you'd get a healthy increase in WHP/TQ and turbo response.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, I live in California. Open cat won't pass emissions. I guess I need to stick with the tune and intake.



WOT-Tuning said:


> Yeah 7WHP is not bad for the price. To address the throttle response, that is basically taken care of and tweaked in the programming. That's the great thing about calibrating the vehicle. All those parameters are customized to make the vehicle, and your driving experience, better.
> 
> The next best mod would be an open downpipe and midpipe (open = no CAT). you'd get a healthy increase in WHP/TQ and turbo response.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

ls1vazquez said:


> Unfortunately, I live in California. Open cat won't pass emissions. I guess I need to stick with the tune and intake.


.... yup, part of the long list of things you can't do or have in California... But that's another rant thread. Tune will tickle your pickle more than you know it.


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

If I were to buy a Trifecta cable off of someone, would I be able to get a hold of the Trifecta program or that has to be bought from Trifecta directly? Also how difficult is the actual flash over tuning?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

ls1vazquez said:


> Unfortunately, I live in California. Open cat won't pass emissions. I guess I need to stick with the tune and intake.


Gotcha! Well, if you are seriously into modding, you can simply remove the DP a week before emissions testing and replace it with stock, flash back to stock and then put some miles on the vehicle so all the internal systems test complete.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

NiteCruzer said:


> If I were to buy a Trifecta cable off of someone, would I be able to get a hold of the Trifecta program or that has to be bought from Trifecta directly? Also how difficult is the actual flash over tuning?


Each calibration is encoded to the vehicle VIN. You have to purchase the calibration via our store for your vehicle. Tee cable is free with the purchase and for only $298 for the Advantage package, it's a steal!


----------



## braxsusriely (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Everyone, I've been a lurker for a year, my taxes came in and i sprung for the elite package. It's stock at the moment but either by summer or no later than next tax season there will be a new exhaust and bpv installed. I love the difference just using the cruise control switch. I like the window decals but don't want to be flagged as one of those racer cars on the roads. might have to keep those hidden on the vehicle somewhere.

So far in 24hrs it seems worth it. I didn't buy it so much for the mpg savings but just so i can get on the highway a bit easier.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

braxsusriely said:


> Hey Everyone, I've been a lurker for a year, my taxes came in and i sprung for the elite package. It's stock at the moment but either by summer or no later than next tax season there will be a new exhaust and bpv installed. I love the difference just using the cruise control switch. I like the window decals but don't want to be flagged as one of those racer cars on the roads. might have to keep those hidden on the vehicle somewhere.
> 
> So far in 24hrs it seems worth it. I didn't buy it so much for the mpg savings but just so i can get on the highway a bit easier.


Glad you are enjoying the extra performance bump!


----------

